
Show HN: API to check where a tv show or movie is available; Netflix, Amazon etc. - utelly
Here is an API we created to check availability of a TV show or Movie across multiple services<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;market.mashape.com&#x2F;utelly&#x2F;utelly" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;market.mashape.com&#x2F;utelly&#x2F;utelly</a><p>On Demand Services:<p>- uk<p><pre><code>    Netflix

    Amazon Prime

    Amazon Instant

    iTunes

    Now TV

    TalkTalk TV Store

    Google Play

    BBC iPlayer

    All 4

    My 5

    Rakuten TV

    ITV Hub

 - us

    Netflix

    Amazon Prime

    Amazon Instant

    iTunes
</code></pre>
Live TV:<p>- uk<p><pre><code>    All channels - BBC 1, BBC 2, ITV 1, Channel 4, Sky 1...
</code></pre>
More countries&#x2F;services are being added. Let us know which ones you want !
======
nik736
This is a duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15584028](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15584028)

~~~
utelly
Thanks, I was told to do a ask HN, so the other thread is hidden

~~~
grzm
A Show HN would have the link to the site as the URL rather than a description
with the site URL pasted in the text.

------
hiram112
HBO Go, ShowTime now

